# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  هاااااااااااي يا اعضاء الحصن انا عضوة جديدة =)

## Eleen Haddad

*
هاااااااااااي كيفكم يا احلى اعضاء
انا جديدة هون ما بدكووو ترحبو فيني؟؟؟
المنتدى كتير نايس وانا من زمان بتابع فيه بس بدون تسجيل لحتى شجعني محمود ((هدوءعاصف)) انضم اله لهيك مرسي لهدوء عاصف ويا رب اكون وحدة منكم باقرب وئت ممكن*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اهلا وسهلا فيكي بينا الين 
نورتي المنتدى 
يلا منيح لشجعك هدوء لحتى تنظميلنا 
وان شاء الله نظل نسمع صدى صوتك بالمنتدى*

----------


## Eleen Haddad

*مرسي كلك زوووووووووووووووووووء ((حبيبتي و المطر)) منور بوجودك حبيبتي  بس كتير صعبة المشاركة هون بدي شوية وئت لاتعود هههه*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*معها معها يتتعودي وبصير الموضوع كله سهل 
بس بدك تكتشفي اكتشافات صغيرة 
ومرة تانية اهلا" فيكي نورتي*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت , واستبشرت وأنشدة بلسان الحال قائلة : أهلا وسهلا بأهل الجود والكرم .

----------


## Eleen Haddad

*
مرسي كتير حبيبتي والمطر ومرسي كتير اليتيم العماني على الترحيب كلكم زووووووووء والله*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أهلاً وسهلاً 
نتمنى لكِ طيب الإقامة و أمتع الأوقات 
ياهلا فيكِ 



*

----------


## Eleen Haddad

*مرسي كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــر مديرتنا دموع الغصون على الترحيب يا رب اكون عند حسن ظنك*

----------


## (dodo)

اهلا وسهلا فيكي بتمنى تنبسطي معنا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*وك الين انتي هون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ينعن عينك بس ههههههه
يا جماعة الخير الين عضو عزيز علي بالله ترحبوا فيها وتكرموها مع اني عارف انها رح تسجل من هون وتفل من هون هاي بتحب اللفلفة دايما 
الين بنت جيراننا واختها درست معي بالجامعة وامها صاحبة امي يعني وضعنا "خوش بوش" خخخخخخخخ
ع فكرة الين ديانتها مسيحية وعلى ما اظن هي اول عضو معنا من الديانة المسيحية فيا 100 مرحبا فيكي يا زعرة وان شاء الله تفيدي وتستفيدي في المنتدى ..

ملاحظة يا هبلة : لما الواحد يعزي بواحد مسلم بقول "انا لله وانا اليه راجعون" ، فهمتي؟ 


*

----------


## &روان&

اهلا وسهلا فيكي منورة المنتدى يا الين
 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أهلاً وسهلاً فيكي . . 

*

----------


## Eleen Haddad

> اهلا وسهلا فيكي بتمنى تنبسطي معنا 
> [IMG][/IMG]


*اهلين فيكي dodo مرسي يا زوء اكيد رح اكون مبسوطه معكم*

----------


## Eleen Haddad

> *وك الين انتي هون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ينعن عينك بس ههههههه
> يا جماعة الخير الين عضو عزيز علي بالله ترحبوا فيها وتكرموها مع اني عارف انها رح تسجل من هون وتفل من هون هاي بتحب اللفلفة دايما 
> الين بنت جيراننا واختها درست معي بالجامعة وامها صاحبة امي يعني وضعنا "خوش بوش" خخخخخخخخ
> ع فكرة الين ديانتها مسيحية وعلى ما اظن هي اول عضو معنا من الديانة المسيحية فيا 100 مرحبا فيكي يا زعرة وان شاء الله تفيدي وتستفيدي في المنتدى ..
> 
> ملاحظة يا هبلة : لما الواحد يعزي بواحد مسلم بقول "انا لله وانا اليه راجعون" ، فهمتي؟ 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]*


*هاهاهاهاهاها سدئني ما بعرف انو هيك بتئولو للمتوفى طيب انا اسفه كلو ولا زعلك يا كبيرنا وقدوتنا ههههههه
شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير على الترحيب يا زوء انت دايما بتخجل الواحد بكلامك الحلو واليوم انا جايه عندكم بدي دنيا تكتبلي موضوع تعبير انجليزي ازا ما فيا تلئة*

----------


## Eleen Haddad

> اهلا وسهلا فيكي منورة المنتدى يا الين


*النور نورك روان تسلملي حبيبتي ثانكس كتير لالك*

----------


## Eleen Haddad

> *أهلاً وسهلاً فيكي . . 
> 
> *


*وفيك اكتر معاذ ملحم كلك زوء*

----------

